# Zisso and Nadia this morning



## mamabev (Jan 13, 2011)

Zisso seems to still feel a bit under the weather this morning. Not sure what is bugging him. He would not eat any red meat, so I gave him a turkey neck which he did eat part of. Here he is resting.









Nadia's graying muzzle cracks me up... "Got Milk?"


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't worry too much about feeding Zisso today. Just let him rest and offer a small meal tomorrow of something lean and bone in like the rest of that turkey neck.

I'm glad to see that he is back home and resting!


----------



## mamabev (Jan 13, 2011)

Update on Zisso: 
He is acting fine, drinking normal amount of water, pooping great, but not eating much at all. We have walked around the property and he has played with Nadia. He just isn't eating much at all.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

So fluffy and pretty!


----------



## Spaz (Sep 3, 2009)

Beautiful dogs. Feel better Zisso!


----------



## mamabev (Jan 13, 2011)

Thank you for the compliments!!

Zisso finally ate last night!! After playing with him in the house, he finally decided to eat, thank goodness! I was getting worried that he could possibly still have a blockage or partial blockage because he had no appetite, but he pulled thru and ate. I couldn't be happier!


----------



## AdrianVall (Aug 26, 2010)

Beautiful dogs! I hope Zisso feels better for you!


----------

